# Liquid Soap with NaOH



## sephera (Aug 10, 2014)

Well can you make nice clear yellow liquid soap with NaOH?  Not talking about rebatching bar into liquid.


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2014)

You can make liquid soap using a combination of KOH and NaOH, but not strictly NaOH as far as I know.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2014)

You need to use KOH to get a true liquid soap, but by adding NaOH you will get it slightly thicker depending on how much you use....  I like a 1:4 NaOH : KOH but you can go higher if you want to.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 15, 2014)

In addition to what the others said,  from a basic chemistry stand point,  KOH is more water soluble than NaOH.  And thus,  subsequent soaps take on those properties.  You can try to make an LS e/ NaOH,  but dissolving it can prove difficult.  Leaving you with a goopy mess.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually Lady-of-4 that's not true.  I have made it with KOH:NOaH quite a few times and it dissolves just fine...


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Actually Lady-of-4 that's not true.  I have made it with KOH:NOaH quite a few times and it dissolves just fine...



I'm speaking from the context of what I've read in soap chemistry literature.  I don't bother with it personally. If anyone has success doing it,  that's great.


----------



## Susie (Aug 15, 2014)

I, too, make liquid soap with KOH and NaOH frequently.  Makes great liquid soap.

When you typed this, " You can try to make an LS e/ NaOH, but dissolving it can prove difficult. Leaving you with a goopy mess."  Did you perchance mean try to make a LS using NaOH _*soap*_?  If so, I completely agree!  Creates what we "fondly" refer to as snot.


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 15, 2014)

lady-of-4 said:


> I'm speaking from the context of what I've read in soap chemistry literature.  I don't bother with it personally. If anyone has success doing it,  that's great.



People (including myself) successfully make liquid soap with mixed KOH and NaOH all the time and it creates a wonderful soap - not a goopy mess at all. One of the oldest books I have on soapmaking actually has only one recipe for liquid soap and it uses mixed lyes. Since you have not tried it, you really cannot speak on whether it can be done or not even in the context of your soap chemistry literature. Maybe you should try it one day so you can speak from experience.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 15, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> People (including myself) successfully make liquid soap with mixed KOH and NaOH all the time and it creates a wonderful soap - not a goopy mess at all. One of the oldest books I have on soapmaking actually has only one recipe for liquid soap and it uses mixed lyes. Since you have not tried it, you really cannot speak on whether it can be done or not even in the context of your soap chemistry literature. Maybe you should try it one day so you can speak from experience.




I'm talking about straight NaOh.  Not dual lye recipes. OP asked specifically about NaOH only.  Maybe you should try reading a little so you can provide a more accurate answer to the topic at hand.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 16, 2014)

IF this was about straight NaOH then it would be on another board don't you think.  The discussion here is about adding it to the mixture, at least that is the interpretation.  Please don't derail this thread with snippiness.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lindy said:


> IF this was about straight NaOH then it would be on another board don't you think.  The discussion here is about adding it to the mixture, at least that is the interpretation.  Please don't derail this thread with snippiness.



" Well can you make nice clear yellow liquid soap with NaOH? Not talking about rebatching bar into liquid."

It's right there Lindy.  Not dual lye.  OP is asking about NaOH to make LS.  Please don't get aggressive because you failed to read the question well.  I'm not being snippy.  I pointed out the obvious. And Susie even answered the question within context.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 21, 2014)

I've made it yes it is very possible , even when you use ONLY Naoh.


----------



## Susie (Aug 21, 2014)

herackonchiasa said:


> I've made it yes it is very possible , even when you use ONLY Naoh.



Interesting!  Since this is a completely new concept for me, could you possibly be so kind as to share a recipe and method for me?  And maybe pics?  I would really appreciate it!  TIA!


----------



## herackonchiasa (Aug 21, 2014)

Susie said:


> Interesting!  Since this is a completely new concept for me, could you possibly be so kind as to share a recipe and method for me?  And maybe pics?  I would really appreciate it!  TIA!



Sure thing, ill get my notes and post it on the thread asap . I have no pics but what I can tell yu now is that I rebatched .


----------

